# USA Breeders & Sellers



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Post them here please.
I just found this site on another forum. The member said he has very high quality bettas and will answer any questions. 
http://www.mnbettashop.com/


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Subscribing! Love to find a Utah breeder.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Subscribing and hoping for some central/southern ca breeders 
That shop is interesting. It appears they have an uncle in Thailand who is a breeder that supplies them. They had some white females so I might place a small order soon to see how their fish are.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Lizbeth,I like the fact that you could at least talk to him. Let us know if you do.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I liked that too and the english on their site is very good so maybe the language barrier we seem to encounter on aquabids will be mostly non exisitant.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Here are two things said about them~
_Have a look at MNbettashop.com, Tony has by far the best quality bettas I've seen in the states (I'm on my phone so I'm assuming you're from the states). He'll answer any questions you might have and his customers will vouche for fishes. Have a look as he always posts his new shipment of fishes on youtube but don't wait too long though cause he usually sells out of his fishes. GL with findind your next betta. _


_+1 on MNbettashop.com

My brother and I have bought atleast 40 pairs from him in the past couple of years. Great seller and shipped very professionally. _


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I bought the Gruffalo from this seller in Louisiana
M1247m

I think this screen name is also them, the reds are the same, and the photos are the same.
84elmo2001

Chard56 is also in Arkansas in the US.

I know EvilVOG is in Michigan, but I don't know his AB name.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Are we just listing Aquabid sellers? I bought a male betta from a seller on ebay that is really great. The shipping is free and he is located in NY. I was VERY pleased with my experience with buying fish from him and will definitely be checking with him the next time I am shopping for a betta. Also, most of the auctions have BIN, or best offer. He accepted the offer I made on my fish.
This is his store:
http://stores.ebay.com/aquaworldparadise

I've also bought from Chard on Aquabid and his prices and fish are really awesome!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Tabbie82 said:


> Are we just listing Aquabid sellers? I bought a male betta from a seller on ebay that is really great. The shipping is free and he is located in NY. I was VERY pleased with my experience with buying fish from him and will definitely be checking with him the next time I am shopping for a betta. Also, most of the auctions have BIN, or best offer. He accepted the offer I made on my fish.
> This is his store:
> http://stores.ebay.com/aquaworldparadise
> 
> I've also bought from Chard on Aquabid and his prices and fish are really awesome!



Free shipping!!! WOOT!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Any US sellers, stores, ebay, AB, as long as admin is ok with it?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Lights106 said:


> Free shipping!!! WOOT!


Yeah but look at the prices...:shock: pretty sure shipping is figured in. And is that free express shipping? I always pay for overnight shipping. I figure I owe it to the fish to get him out of the box asap.


----------

